# 14" OC studs



## enigmaingr (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello,

My studs in the bathroom range between 14" and 14.5" OC. While shopping for insulation, I've noticed that minimum widths start at 15". Could I squeeze that into my studs without affecting my R value? Or should I cut from a larger width?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Typically studs that are 16" o.c. (a common building practice) have about 14-1/4" to 14-1/2" spaces from stud to stud (in between the studs). Just depends on the actual size of the members and how sloppy the builder was.The insulation you mention should work.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Welcome to my attic - no two stud bays seem to be the same!

I squeezed in some of the batts, but I cut others. You don't want to squeeze it TOO much though.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

You can squeeze fiberglass batts a minimal amount before reducing the effective R-value. if you find the space more than a 1/2" skinnier than the width of the batt, you should cut it to fit. You cut fiberglass batts by compressing it with a cutting edge and slicing with a standard utility knife. If you don't compress the batt you'll have alot of trouble getting a clean cut.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I used large scissors with excellent results (as well as my razor knife.)
Especially for cutting out outlet boxes.

DM


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> I used large scissors with excellent results (as well as my razor knife.)
> Especially for cutting out outlet boxes.
> 
> DM


That's a great idea for those pesky outlet cuts!


----------

